# White Shepherd



## Cobra (Nov 30, 2010)

I am interested in getting a white german shepherd. I'd like to know if anyone knows of a breeder located in Louisiana, also I'd like to know if $1200 is an adequate price or if I should search for a better deal. (I am not interested in any comments that do not directly address my issue.) Thanks, Cobra


----------



## Laker (Nov 30, 2010)

I just posted something about finding breeders around Louisiana BC I haven't found any either.. I would suggest looking for breeders outside of Louisiana like Texas for example


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

$1200 i would say is a decent price for a good dog from titled parents with health testing having been done on the parents prior to breeding. Anywhere from $1000-$1600 i would count as a decent price. Unfortunately you'll probably have to widen your search for a pure white breeder.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

American White Shepherd Association has a list of breeders: 
www.awsaclub.com


----------



## Cobra (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Minter german Shepherds are now breeding the Snowcloud line of white German Shepherds.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Doc said:


> Minter german Shepherds are now breeding the Snowcloud line of white German Shepherds.


 Wow, those are big dogs!

*The White German Shepherds of Snowcloud Kennel are snow-white with black nose, dark eyes, lips, and some have black nails. They grow to be exceptionally large. I have had the honor of owning several. The males usually mature from 29" up in height and the females 25" up, depending on the care they receive after leaving our home. Their bone structure is huge.* *They have tall straight ears and beautiful shaped heads. They are an over all balanced dog. They are very gentle and loving to their owners and make excellent family dogs. They have proven to be very good with children and are especially protective of women and children. They make very loyal watch dogs and traveling companions as well as home companions. They are excellent in Obedience work and are so intelligent that training and showing them is very rewarding even for a novice.*
​


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Perhaps Janis, the WGSDCA's Treasurer, can suggest someone - not sure what area of LA she's in.

Treasurer - Janis M. Hote
[email protected]
Louisiana
White German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Inc. || Welcome


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

Do you care about the politics of getting a White Shepherd vs a White German Shepherd?

If you are partial to one or the other, that could restrict your search a bit.
White German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Inc. || Welcome
AWSACLUB.com: Home of the American White Shepherd Association
United White Shepherd Club - Our dogs do stuff!

And here was the thread I started when I was looking for a White Shepherd
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...whitegsd-breeder-central-usa-ky-tn-oh-il.html

Mintern breeds over-sized shepherds and they are very expensive, out of Cobra's budget. I don't believe they are titled either.

I got my boy from Home - Hallmark Shepherds the breeder has been awesome!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

unloader said:


> I got my boy from Home - Hallmark Shepherds the breeder has been awesome!


Mona has great dogs!!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

unloader said:


> ...
> I got my boy from Home - Hallmark Shepherds the breeder has been awesome!


Michael, I got to meet Hemi at the WGSDCA National down here a couple months ago ... he's a beautiful boy!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

arycrest said:


> Michael, I got to meet Hemi at the WGSDCA National down here a couple months ago ... he's a beautiful boy!


He sure is! I was very close to getting a pup out of Hemi, but ended up getting one out of Hallmark's Terra, and Blaze, a half brother to Vantasia's Merlin Lancelot from Sugarloaf Shepherds.

Sugarloaf's stud, Nicco was a Terra X Merlin pup, and I think my boy looks similar to him.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

unloader said:


> He sure is! I was very close to getting a pup out of Hemi, but ended up getting one out of Hallmark's Terra, and Blaze, a half brother to Vantasia's Merlin Lancelot from Sugarloaf Shepherds.
> 
> Sugarloaf's stud, Nicco was a Terra X Merlin pup, and I think my boy looks similar to him.


My little girl Faith is a Merlin daughter!
White German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Inc. || Pedigrees || Vantasia's Beyond The Rainbow To Sugarloaf


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

arycrest said:


> My little girl Faith is a Merlin daughter!
> White German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Inc. || Pedigrees || Vantasia's Beyond The Rainbow To Sugarloaf


So cool! Merlin is a gorgeous dog.

Your girl is very pretty!


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

The Hallmark GSD's are beautiful!!


----------

